# Abo-Fallen: Verbraucherschuetzer raten zu Anzeigen wegen Erpressung



## technofreak (11 April 2006)

Bei den 0190 und 0900-Dialern war es ja noch einfach. Die „richtige“ Seite ins Netz gestellt, den Preis gut versteckt, schon klingelten bei den Anbietern die Kasse. Denn das Geld für die – bisweilen unfreiwilligen - Dialer-Einwahlen trieben die Telefongesellschaften ein. Anders ist es bei den Abo-Fallen, die derzeit das Internet unsicher machen. Hier müssen die Anbieter das Geld selbst hereinholen. Und weil das gar nicht so einfach ist, setzen viele Betreiber auf wüste Drohungen und forsche Behauptungen, um die Betroffenen unter Druck zu setzen. In Wirklichkeit sind viele dieser Drohungen nichts anderes als heiße Luft. Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin rät Betroffenen jetzt sogar, Anzeigen wegen versuchter Erpressung zu erstatten...


Zum vollständigen Bericht:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=352
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060411_01.php


----------



## technofreak (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Verbraucherschuetzer raten zu Anzeigen wegen Erpressung*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=460


			
				verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dreiste Drohung mit Strafanzeige  - zahlen Sie nichts!
> 
> Zahlreiche Jugendliche bzw. deren Eltern sind ratlos, weil die S.  GbR bei ihnen
> abkassieren will und für den Fall der Nichtzahlung mit einer Strafanzeige wegen
> ...


----------

